# Black Rose Seed Run.



## Heath Robinson (Mar 26, 2009)

Here is my latest Black Rose I am going to seed, both the mother and father are F6 so hopefully they will produce beautiful purple babies! 

The female shown here is 2 weeks into flower, the male has just been put into 12/12 so in a couple of weeks he should be ready for a love in, I will give weekly updates to show the progress.


----------



## potsmoker93 (Mar 28, 2009)

Heath Robinson said:


> Here is my latest Black Rose I am going to seed, both the mother and father are F6 so hopefully they will produce beautiful purple babies!


 
The colours on these are simply lush, work of art, wouldn't mind sitting watching me plants if they look like that.


----------



## loki will kill you (Apr 1, 2009)

yeah man that is some mad colouring, looks like someone's bin at it with the crayons!


----------



## Heath Robinson (Apr 2, 2009)

Cheers* potsmoker93* and *loki will kill you* thanks for looking in, I thought everyone must have me on ignore! lol.

Here we are at week 3 for the female and week 1 for the male hopefully I will be able to pollinate her around week 4.





























































Heath


----------



## loki will kill you (Apr 2, 2009)

ur just used 2 havin a million ppl watch ur huge grows, dunno y ppl arn't interested in seed runs and stuff, mind u if u did a seed run in ur vert system i'm sure alot of ppl wud watch! pmsl


----------



## iloveit (Apr 2, 2009)

OOOOOOOOOO nice!
Id like to have me some of them beans to grow please he he he.


----------



## merahoon (Apr 2, 2009)

Whats the cross?


----------



## NoSaint (Apr 2, 2009)

hook a brother up with some seeds...lol

They look awesome...

Would love to grow that


----------



## FLoJo (Apr 3, 2009)

man i remember seeing your runs with the black rose on hg420.. it is truly one of the most beautiful plants i have ever seen.. 

can you give more details on the attributes such as genetics, percentages, yield, smell, taste.. if you opened a seed bank with nothing but black rose, i would be your first customer!


----------



## NoSaint (Apr 3, 2009)

FLoJo said:


> man i remember seeing your runs with the black rose on hg420.. it is truly one of the most beautiful plants i have ever seen..
> 
> can you give more details on the attributes such as genetics, percentages, yield, smell, taste.. if you opened a seed bank with nothing but black rose, i would be your first customer!


I'd be 2nd customer. Is this just your strain or can you buy it somewhere?


----------



## stephen94 (Apr 3, 2009)

bump that, how do i get those fuckin seeds???!?


----------



## smartsoverambition (Apr 3, 2009)

wow took me a while 2 find this one, looking very nice and healthy heath

peace


----------



## FLoJo (Apr 3, 2009)

it is a strain that heath bred himself, you cannot buy seeds anywhere...yet

yall havent seen shit just wait till you see this thing in full bloom, it is like deep purple and hot pink...soooo sexy


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 4, 2009)

Heath that is some wicked looking bud.I would be seeding some too.Where will they go up for sale?kiss-ass


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 5, 2009)

Very sweet genes man, love the amount of color in it. HOw is the smoke, I think somebody might have asked already about flavor and everything?


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 5, 2009)

Snarf good morning Thundercat,Snarf lol


----------



## stephen94 (Apr 5, 2009)

dude i drool over heaths shit man...im so jealous. but nothin but props to dude for what he has done. props to anyone that can do that. i just hope i can be there someday


----------



## Heath Robinson (Apr 6, 2009)

*loki will kill you* lol yes you are right, i will try to be more patient!.



*iloveit* Hopefully quite a few of you will end up with some seeds.



*merahoon* Its a bit further on than a cross, the original cross was a purple Shiva Skunk with a male Black Russian. This pair are now at F6 and the offspring will be F7 so its nearer a strain in its own right.



Cheers *NoSaint,* *stephen94* and *hydrotech364* They arent for sale they will be given away. because I give away so many seeds its impossible for me to send them out myself so I usually use a seedbank and have them given away free with your order. I havent sorted anything out for this batch yet but I will nearer the time.  



Hi* FLoJo* both these plants are from a F6 generation and there are approx 40% purple plants at this designation. the seeds from this will be F7 so hopefully I will have at least that percentage but both plants are untested for offspring so I wont know for sure until they are grown out.



Cheers *smartsoverambition* glad you found us.



Hi *Thundercat* here is a smoke report from another forum on the F6 Black Rose mother I am using.

the the report is by Coney " *Heaths BR pheno 6 is another beauty, i`ve been testing this for a few weeks now & it`s quite a special smoke.
It`s a lovley smell but quite hard to describe, there`s definitely a fruity smell but there`s some herby smell
as well & i don`t mean like walking into holland & barrett lol! It smokes smooth & thick but it`s got a nice kick to
the back of your throat that lets you know your smoking something pretty powerfull.
& powerfull it is, it does`nt kick your head in straight away, instead it just soothed my aches & pains it was like
sinking into cotton wool but 20 minutes later i found it quite hard to concentrate on anything to i accepted my defeat &
gave in battling with it so proceeded to cabbage out to the TV completly spasm free lol." *

And here is a pic of one of the buds he smoked.







thanks to you all for stopping by 


Heath


----------



## Old Frog (Apr 6, 2009)

Gorgeous looking smoke, Heath!  

-Do you have an entire genetics wing of your operation, or is this on a cross-by-cross basis (1:1 male-female ratio)? 

-How does a strain come to be more 
predominantly purple? 

-How was the purple attribute selected/bred specifically in the first place? Did you identify a strain that was particularly prone toward purpling regardless of environmental conditions? I know your not the master geneticist behind this newest cross, but thought you might be able to shed some light on the mystery for me? 

-If it doesn't turn that way due to a consistently colder climate, what's the reason? Just a super exotic variety? I keep wondering if the purple characteristic is something bred in from an eastern european ruderalis? 

Thanks for any ruminations.


----------



## Heath Robinson (Apr 6, 2009)

Cheers Old Frog, 

Many moons ago I found a purple Shiva Skunk which is pretty rare, I crossed it with the best looking purple Black Russian male I had. In the resulting seeds I grew out all the females and 24 males and crossed what I thought were the best females with the best males, later I found a purple Shiva Skunk male which has also been used in a separate breeding programme of the Black Rose. I have carried on doing this over recent years until the latest F6 generation. I have selectively bred the plants to be purple regardless of temps and to be a potent smoke with a nice taste. 

So you can see this is a long term breeding programme which I will keep at until I am completely happy with the results.

Heath


----------



## aladdin2685 (Apr 6, 2009)

loking real nice. i love breeding. i wish i had a couple of them male flowers to polinate my rare kush plant! + rep bro!


----------



## merahoon (Apr 6, 2009)

Awesome Heath. I'll be workin on a couple crosses here myself but to get as far as you are, it's going to take some time. Whats better then creating your own favorite smoke though?? If you end up giving them away for free, let me know where to go to get some. I would love to give 'Black Rose' a test run!


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks for posting up that smoke report heath, sounds like a hell of a creation you've got there man. I hope you can bring it to the world for us all to enjoy soon. I hope some day in the future to be able to learn how to breed well, not just hap-hazardly. Seems like you've got plenty of years under your belt, and a ton of exp. Love it man, keep up the great work!!


----------



## xogenic (Apr 6, 2009)

omg im in love with those plants amazing


----------



## Old Frog (Apr 6, 2009)

Heath Robinson said:


> purple Shiva Skunk which is pretty rare, I crossed it with the best looking purple Black Russian male I had. I have selectively bred the plants to be purple regardless of temps and to be a potent smoke with a nice taste.
> 
> So you can see this is a long term breeding programme which I will keep at until I am completely happy with the results.
> 
> Heath


Thanks for your thorough response Heath. Sounds like you're on a determined and ultimately successful quest! After reading a bit more about the Purple Shiva Skunk  I located this pic and this description along with this article here on the Black Russian. I am sure you've seen/read them all before. Is your BR from Nebu as well? Is the pSS from Sensi? 



Sorry if these are annoying questions. Call it amphibious curiosity.


----------



## wbinwv (Apr 6, 2009)

Excellent Heath! I'd love to someday grow this plant. I love reading your posts and have mad respect for your abilities.


----------



## Heath Robinson (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi *aladdin2685*, Yes I think he is a good looking fella, I hope is pollen is as good as he looks.


*merahoon*, I will be sure to post up where they can be obtained, its an on going breeding programme and at each step of the way the surplus seeds have all been given away.


Cheers *Thundercat*, I have put quite a bit of work into this and its starting to pay off for me now as more of the offspring are the type of plant I have been aiming for.


Thanks* xogenic*.


Hi *Old Frog*, thanks for posting up the info, here is a growthread I did from seed and it shows the type of results I get from the seeds *Black Rose Grow* . 

The Black russian was originally from TGA seeds (Subcool) F2,s made from seeds obtained from nebu.

And the Shiva Skunk was originally from sensi seedbank. and there are no annoying questionsso fire away!.


*wbinwv*, Hopefully I will have plenty of seeds, but if not this is an ongoing project so more will be on the way.

Heath


----------



## xogenic (Apr 7, 2009)

those pants are a sight to behold how would you rate the smoke sofar what else you looking into trying


----------



## Skeksis (Apr 10, 2009)

Those are the most beautiful purple plants I've ever seen. So deep purple...


----------



## donloadman187 (Apr 10, 2009)

I was just out in my yard about 10 minutes ago looking for some place to plant........those plants are pretty enough to pass for flowers LOL. I am in my mid-30's and have never seen anything like that. I will be watching and waiting I hope someday to be able to get my hands on those seeds, even if it is a indoor breed.


----------



## Heath Robinson (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi *xogenic* have a look at the independant grow report I posted on the last page. The Black Rose mother I am using is pretty potent. I am also working on a Autoflowering Black Rose.


Thank you *Skeksis* I appreciate your kind comments.


Hi *donloadman187* Thanks for stopping by, I hope you like the latest pix.


Here they are on the final pollination today, some seeds are starting to show. Tomorrow she will be back in the flower room.








































































Heath


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 11, 2009)

That is so cool Heath. I might be doing my first breeding experiment here in a couple weeks. Most of my plants are sativas I'm growing right now, but I have a afghan Kush, a WW and 2 Mango plants. The Kush, and WW are fem, but the mango I wasn't sure. And I think I'm seeing the first signs of sex on both of them today. It looks like I might have one male, and one female of the mangos. So I thought it would be fun to pollinate one bud on each of the other plants, and see what happens. . Due to limited space I planned on trimming off most of the growth on the male, and then seperate it a day or two before the pollen drops, and collect the pollen. Any suggestions? Thanks heath! TC


----------



## FLoJo (Apr 11, 2009)

man i want some of these so bad.. please keep us updated so i know when to bum rush seedbay LOL


----------



## Skeksis (Apr 11, 2009)

Is it easy to buy seeds off of seedbay? I've seen it before but I wasn't sure if it was like buying from a seedbank.
And do they restrict shipping like some seed banks do now? Sorry if it's a dumb question I've never used it before
so I don't know how it's supposed to work.


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 11, 2009)

OK im hooked i want to see this through to comp,,too sexy


----------



## loki will kill you (Apr 12, 2009)

Heath Robinson said:


> I am also working on a Autoflowering Black Rose.


sounds like a bit of a beast! i'm just looking forward to the viking seed run!


----------



## iloveit (Apr 12, 2009)

Woah! Im high at just looking at the pics. I cant wait to get my hand on those beans OH MA GYAD!


----------



## obelisk (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi Heath

I've read through your other grows and most of your website. It's always a pleasure! I especially like the way that you handle your forum, with nice big summary posts to answer everyone's questions and comments and show a few pics of the journey so far. I'm going to adopt that method in my own posts, because it is exceptionally easy to read and informative. 

OK, couple of questions:

1. What precautions do you take to keep the male pollen from impregnating your other grows? 

2. I'm using bagseed, so what is the chance of IDing my plants once they're grown? I.e., what kind of information about a plant is needed to ID it to a strain?

Thanks for your awesome posts!


----------



## iloveit (Apr 15, 2009)

Heath I wish you were my teacher in science class when I was in secondary school, I would never have skip class he he he.


----------



## Old Frog (Apr 15, 2009)

Wow, every bit of weedporn on this forum has been softcore up until now. This is XXX raunchy!


----------



## pinner420 (Apr 19, 2009)

I really would like some of this seed stalk. I really dig the color and bet it tastes incredible. Running a legal grow feel free to send me some across the pond. Let me know if the Nirvana sells them?


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 22, 2009)

absolutley beautiful plants heath... keep up the great work.


----------



## neMMMM (Apr 22, 2009)

simply beautiful man, i love it!!!!! +rep for sure, very impressed.


----------



## japello (Apr 22, 2009)

i'm in love soooooooo sexxxy!


----------



## pinner420 (Apr 22, 2009)

This is a little off the topic but I would like hear what Heath thinks about LEDS. Also I replicated the tree grow from critical mass and was wondering if you could share your thoughts on 1000 watters used instead of 600's, because thats all I got. Noticed buds getting massive but also have a lot more heat in the room now that I'm runnin them naked. Hope all is well!! Keep the inspiring threads coming!


----------



## Persistance (Apr 28, 2009)

Blackrose, this looks incredible. Heath once you get everything stable will you be releasing beans to the public or just private?


----------



## dannyking (May 2, 2009)

Whoa. Holy cow. Heath every grow I've seen of yours is quite amazing. I would pay quite a pretty penny for those beans. Please do tell where these beans will be available as soon as you can. Again, Great stuff, I'll be checking back often.


----------



## merahoon (May 5, 2009)

Persistance said:


> Blackrose, this looks incredible. Heath once you get everything stable will you be releasing beans to the public or just private?


Seriously??? Take a few minutes and read the damn thread. It's only 5 pages!!!


----------



## Skeksis (May 17, 2009)

Heath, where did you go?


----------



## loki will kill you (May 20, 2009)

Skeksis said:


> Heath, where did you go?



he's keeping us in mass suspense by the looks of things!


----------



## iloveit (May 20, 2009)

He may be in the middle of a new construction...I hope.


----------



## robert 14617 (May 20, 2009)

unsubscribed.............


----------



## dannyking (May 24, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> unsubscribed.............


but why?

You'll miss the grand finale.


----------



## Heath Robinson (May 27, 2009)

*FLoJo, Skeksis, robert 14617, loki will kill you, iloveit, Old Frog, pinner420, floridasucks, neMMMM, japello, Persistance, dannyking* and last but not least *merahoon*, 


Sorry to you all for such a long delay and thanks for your patience, lately I sem to have less and less time for the forums. 

Hi *Thundercat*, probably too late for your question but here goes, a good way to do some breeding with little space is to simply remove a cutting from the male plant, place stem in a bottle/jar of water and put it under 12/12 light. It will produce pollen even without roots. Another tip is to pollinate the female plant when the first Pre flowers (pistils) appear these are the two white hairs which appear early in flower. If you place pollen on these you can get a small harvest of seeds from your plant without danger of spoiling the rest of the bud. 


*Obelisk*, 

1, the male is in a totally separate area from other flowering females. Before returning a pollinated female to a flowering area with other unpollinated females you simply need to spray the female with water. This will kill any pollen and ensure that the rest of your crop is safe from unwanted pregnancy!.

2, I am not sure I understand the question fully, do you mean how do you create a strain from bag seed?. If so I would selectively breed the plant for the traits you want, e.g. potency, appearance, yield, aroma etc when the offspring show the desired traits you require then you might. You need to know that it can be a long haul and obviously some plants may never breed successfully.

Good luck. 


Hi *pinner420*, I have had access to some led panels to test but so far they dont match up to HPS or MH so I dont have a use for them at the moment they are more suited to cab type grows but I am sure things will change as time goes by.

The 1000 watters do throw out a lot of heat but it shouldnt spoil your yield too much as long as you keep the root temps to an acceptable level (in my case I dont let them get above 72f). Vertically hung bulbs usually cause less heat stress then those in shades because the convected heat rises and you are only left with the radiated heat. Try to keep your plants at a distance from the bare bulbs which is comfortable to the back of your hand.




Ok here is the latest update, the seeds are dried and ready to go. The seeds are not available to buy (from me or anywhere else) and due to the low number of seeds I wont be sending them as freebies to a seed bank. but over the weeks and months I am sure you will see quite a number of Black Rose grows by different growers 

I hope you all like the latest set of pics.


----------



## Heath Robinson (May 27, 2009)




----------



## FLoJo (May 27, 2009)

welcome back heath.. i will definitely be getting my hands on some of that goodness when i can


----------



## floridasucks (May 27, 2009)

for a minute there i thought we lost ya.. 

amazing plants... hopefully we can all be growing this soon.


----------



## iloveit (May 27, 2009)

My oh my that looks gorgeous. Please do inform us when they are available via PM. Thank you for keeping us updated.

ILoveit.


----------



## pinner420 (May 27, 2009)

Back in Black: "Rose" that is. I was about to open up a can of wup ass and try some breeding. Thanks for the input we'll have to get you a private charter to come put on a clinic. Much Success!!


----------



## merahoon (May 27, 2009)

Great looking plant Heath and welcome back. Whoever gets their hands on those is pretty lucky. Whats the flavor like when you smoke it? Obviously you weren't smoking the seeded crop but how did the previous females taste?


----------



## iculikeit (May 29, 2009)

heath they look great and the male cutting in water to get pollen is great to know heres a question for you i have blowfish from (dutch flowers) and i was thinking about playing with some breeding and was wondering if you were going to mate her with something what would you try ...if you are fimilar with this plant.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (May 31, 2009)

just found this thread...heath your black rose looks amazing..now that your in F6 of this cross have you seen any inbred depression?? im just crossed my bcbd's purps with a purp olger X senistar....but i really want to make a "purple haze" of my own,useing the purps...anywho..very nice plant,peace MEANGREEN.


----------



## b1izzard (Jun 1, 2009)

so i was checking out one of your other grows when i saw the link to this grow. I have to see you truly are gifted. That is by far one of the most beautiful plants i have ever seen. Ill remember to keep my eye out for some Black Rose. The second I get the chance to obtain this strain I will be growing it. I plan on checking out a lot of your other stuff. The knowledge you have is outstanding, and thus there is much to be learned from all your threads.


----------



## Persistance (Jun 8, 2009)

Wow Heath those buds looks almost as if you painted them with crayolas. Beautiful color, any chance of you putting these beans on seedbay?


----------



## Old Frog (Jun 8, 2009)

What robust little klingon heads you have there! Any rough estimate on how many popable seeds you got from the Black Rose run this time around? ~200? 300? Your work in this realm is truly commendable.


----------



## MediMary (Jun 21, 2009)

nice breeding heath... pretty seed & bud porn = )
luv your work bro.. peace n


----------



## Skeksis (Jun 22, 2009)

Heath, welcome back and thanks for the update. Too bad we won't be able to find these beauties on seedbay or elsewhere. 
That's understandable though. It's been suspenseful, but well worth seeing the results. Thanks.


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Jun 30, 2009)

i have heard many great things about you and now i see why! keep up the good work and helping people cuz people with talent like yours can be real assholes!


----------



## raiderman (Jun 30, 2009)

warisnottheanswer said:


> i have heard many great things about you and now i see why! keep up the good work and helping people cuz people with talent like yours can be real assholes!


that stuff looks real good,,it look like the blackberry seeds at www.vancouverseed.com i saw in high times.the seeds are 85.00 and all the grows i seen look jus like yours.got email las week from them that fresh seeds jus came in and they ship u.s. by mail order only..come on payday,lol.great job those seeds.i'm seeding 5 personal strains and crosses mysef,gd.luk.


----------



## Lifted1 (Jul 27, 2009)

very nice, truly displays the passion you've put into it. pulln up my stool and not leavin til i get a seedpack in the mail.

sTaY liFteD!


----------



## Lifted1 (Jul 29, 2009)

Heath/raiderman


how is the potency?


if blackrose is not available i may wnna try that blackberry.


----------



## potpimp (Aug 13, 2009)

That is one of the most beautiful plants, possibly THE most beautiful strain, that I've ever seen in my life. That is truly deserving to be on the cover of High Times. One of these days, whenever there are seeds available to a deserving grower, I would love to get my hands on some of those beans. The first thing I would do would be to do a seed run too! And if you *ever* get it to autoflower, I *must* have some seeds!! I may be doing strictly auto's from now on. Heath, you truly are a gentleman and a scholar!


----------



## GeZu$ (Aug 13, 2009)

Heath i've been growing for oveer 15 years and i must say this is one of the most beutiful breeing programs i've ever seen.


----------



## abbiedebbie (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi Heath: "Strainguide" referred me to you. They said you might be able to hook me up with some of your gorgeous Black Rose seeds. I'm in Montana and am a caregiver for my 79 year old mom who is a patient under our Medical Marijuana Program. She is homebound and has really gotten into the beauty of the marijuana plants as well as the medicinal properties it provides. She is very ill and on so many meds her cardiologist suggested marijuana rather than further medications...it worked. I know she would love to watch your beautiful plant growing this winter in our little grow set up in her house. Anyway, if there is any way you would be willing to share some seeds, I would be forever grateful!! Deb


----------



## cbtwohundread (Sep 11, 2009)

i lovr the lo0k of that ishen heath would love to have sum genetics even if its some polen.,.,keep up the go0d work and pm i about were i can get some beans


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 11, 2009)

I too would love to know where I could find such wonderful genetics


----------



## brimon (Sep 16, 2009)

Both plants are awesome, great job Heath!! Hope to catch an original or even a cross one day!!


----------



## $thaghettogreenthumb$ (Sep 16, 2009)

theres a strain similar to this round my way, its called double purple doja, real deep purple, sweet yet herby kinda smell, super high..real quality buds


----------



## abbiedebbie (Sep 24, 2009)

$thaghettogreenthumb$ said:


> theres a strain similar to this round my way, its called double purple doja, real deep purple, sweet yet herby kinda smell, super high..real quality buds


Sounds great, but how do you get some seeds?


----------



## Major Tom (Oct 4, 2009)

Mother of god I have arrived


----------



## Major Tom (Oct 4, 2009)

Heath Robinson said:


> Here is my latest Black Rose I am going to seed, both the mother and father are F6 so hopefully they will produce beautiful purple babies!
> 
> The female shown here is 2 weeks into flower, the male has just been put into 12/12 so in a couple of weeks he should be ready for a love in, I will give weekly updates to show the progress.


Can I buy seeds somewhere now, this is driving me nuts!
Soooooooooooooo Beautiful!


----------



## potpimp (Oct 5, 2009)

Major Tom said:


> Can I buy seeds somewhere now, this is driving me nuts!
> Soooooooooooooo Beautiful!


I'm with you Tom; we DEMAND seeds!! Don't make us have to get up a damn petition!  kiss-ass


----------



## iloveit (Oct 5, 2009)

Potpimp has C99 x Black Rose seeds if anyones interested.


----------



## potpimp (Oct 5, 2009)

iloveit said:


> Potpimp has C99 x Black Rose seeds if anyones interested.


No me silly, here's the link: http://www.potpimp.com/forum/


----------



## iloveit (Oct 5, 2009)

C99 x Black Rose:
http://www.potpimp.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=53&t=1336


----------



## iloveit (Oct 5, 2009)

potpimp said:


> No me silly, here's the link: http://www.potpimp.com/forum/


If you dont mind me asking whats your user name on PP?


----------



## potpimp (Oct 8, 2009)

iloveit said:


> If you dont mind me asking whats your user name on PP?


I'm Potpimp on there too - but there are two of us. I've was a member here on RIU before he was. Maybe he snitched my nick, LOL. I might could be persuaded to forgive his theft of my intellectual property for some quality seeds.


----------



## iloveit (Oct 8, 2009)

potpimp said:


> I'm Potpimp on there too - but there are two of us. I've was a member here on RIU before he was. Maybe he snitched my nick, LOL. I might could be persuaded to forgive his theft of my intellectual property for some quality seeds.



He he he cheeky...
We're trying to get Heath to sell seeds via ripz over on PP I hope it follows through. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Major Tom (Oct 8, 2009)

Heath where are you? hope not in the gray bar hotel, bump de bump bump mofo's


----------



## pinner420 (Oct 22, 2009)

Just Putting Black Rose into Production. Hope all is well and Heath thanks for all your time and input.

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/260177-october-economic-improvement-project.html#post3276896


----------



## Muddy Paws (Oct 22, 2009)

Here's my male about to start dropping pollen. Looks like the Black N Tan pheno I remember from HG420!


----------



## Major Tom (Oct 22, 2009)

pinner420 said:


> Just Putting Black Rose into Production. Hope all is well and Heath thanks for all your time and input.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/260177-october-economic-improvement-project.html#post3276896


 
What? what?, trying to get us all riled up for attention ?


----------



## iloveit (Oct 22, 2009)

Muddy Paws said:


> Here's my male about to start dropping pollen. Looks like the Black N Tan pheno I remember from HG420!


Hey MuddyP nice to see you here, are you thinking of crossing it or producing more BR beans?

ILoveit (Game Theory).


----------



## abbiedebbie (Oct 27, 2009)

Do the C99 x Black Rose look anything like Heath's Black Rose?


----------



## Major Tom (Oct 27, 2009)

Fuckit get the Jack Flash emmmm


----------



## friendlyfarmer (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm gonna level with you Heath. I know that you are a figment of my imagination.


----------



## Heath Robinson (Dec 30, 2009)

friendlyfarmer said:


> I'm gonna level with you Heath. I know that you are a figment of my imagination.


you are right, and here is one of the latest Black Rose fems you have imagined 































Heath


----------



## NickNasty (Dec 30, 2009)

I can't believe I missed this I try to follow everything you do. The black rose looks dank as can be. If you go giving away seeds again for banks to give us please let us know where so we can rush to get them.


----------



## Sc(@[email protected])KusH (Dec 30, 2009)

Heath Robinson said:


> you are right, and here is one of the latest Black Rose fems you have imagined
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Amazingggg... NICE!!
sub'ed


----------



## floridasucks (Dec 30, 2009)

fuckin beautiful!!


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 30, 2009)

Heath hey what is the prescribed way of getting pollen? Got a sexy male outa of the bunch. Happy new Year>>.. Much Success.


----------



## Heath Robinson (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi *NickNasty* will do! thanks for stopping by 

*Sc(@[email protected])Kus*H and *floridasucks* good to have you onboard.

Hey *pinner* just simply place the male into 12/12 and he will start producing flowers, I find it best to flower the female a couple of weeks before the male. The reason for this is the male will flower really quickly and if you flower them both at the same time the female will only have small buds which will reduce the number of seeds you end up with.

Also remember if you want to keep the male you might want to take a couple of cuttings off him before you flower him as the males are very difficult to re veg.


Heath


----------



## iloveit (Dec 30, 2009)

Hey there Heath, I know this is a little off topic but now that your back from your holiday would you be able to give your opinion on the following please...
In my area we have gone crazy for "Blues" (I believe Dr Herbal was growing it over on potpimp), could you recommend any other strains which can compete with it?


----------



## abbiedebbie (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi Heath, I'm new to this forum, and while getting familiar I found this posting about your gorgeous " Black Rose." I'm in Montana, a caregiver for my 80 year old mom who is a registered patient under our Medical Marijuana Program. She takes her "medicine" in cookies that I bake and has become quite interested in the growing of marijuana. She is homebound and I was wondering if there is any way I could get some Black Rose seeds so I can start a plant for her to watch growing over our long winter as well as using it for her medicinal needs. 

I've never seen anything to compare to your Black Rose!! It's the most beautiful plant I've seen anywhere. Anyway, I thought i would just ask if it might be possible to get a few seeds. Thanks Deb


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2010)

sweet jesus heath props man that is a fine piece of work you have there. rep for the work put into such a puurdy plant.

ive recently ordered cherry cheese which is a cross of black rose and cheery assassin crossed with cheese. after seeing your pics i cant frickin wait to pop them


----------



## ReelFiles (Jan 16, 2010)

The most beautiful plants I have ever seen. Are the seeds available _anywhere_?


----------



## plantz (Jan 19, 2010)

Heath Robinson said:


> Cheers Old Frog,
> 
> Many moons ago I found a purple Shiva Skunk which is pretty rare, I crossed it with the best looking purple Black Russian male I had. In the resulting seeds I grew out all the females and 24 males and crossed what I thought were the best females with the best males, later I found a purple Shiva Skunk male which has also been used in a separate breeding programme of the Black Rose. I have carried on doing this over recent years until the latest F6 generation. I have selectively bred the plants to be purple regardless of temps and to be a potent smoke with a nice taste.
> 
> ...


What about overbreeding? Won't this cause the genetics to be unstable or something? Is that a factor?


----------



## plantz (Jan 19, 2010)

ReelFiles said:


> The most beautiful plants I have ever seen. Are the seeds available _anywhere_?


I think he already said that they aren't available anywhere.


----------



## ReelFiles (Jan 19, 2010)

Yeah I figured that out after googling around for a few hours, shame.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 20, 2010)

check potpimp.com for crosses of it


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 25, 2010)

Increadibly beautiful Heath!


----------



## Serenity1 (Jan 30, 2010)

Wassup Heath 
I have 5 black rose seeds from 07 got em free with a order from Drchronic. Those were feminised werent they? How would i go about getting seeds from these. I would also love if you have a link to all of your grows that used to be on hg420. I took all that information for granted and now i cant find it anywhere. 
Also just wondering if those were F1s or F2s
Peace Man 
A faithful follower


----------



## Heath Robinson (Mar 2, 2010)

Serenity1 said:


> Wassup Heath
> I have 5 black rose seeds from 07 got em free with a order from Drchronic. Those were feminised werent they? How would i go about getting seeds from these. I would also love if you have a link to all of your grows that used to be on hg420. I took all that information for granted and now i cant find it anywhere.
> Also just wondering if those were F1s or F2s
> Peace Man
> A faithful follower


Hi Serenity, I gave out some fems and standard seeds in 07 so cant say for sure but if doc chronic said they were the fems you received you should be good, to get seeds from them you would have to cross them to a male of a standard blackrose or simply cross a purple female to the male of another strain.

hre are some of my archived grows, http://strainguide.org/grow-archives-2/ its a shame HG went without warning there were some great growers and threads over there.

here is the latest f7 polination of the black rose, hope you like


----------



## ReelFiles (Mar 2, 2010)

Those are some beautiful plants heath. Are these available *anywhere?*


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 2, 2010)

ive got some beans and after seeing those shots of the fems i cant wait to pop my regs

truly great work heath!!!


----------



## ReelFiles (Mar 2, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ive got some beans and after seeing those shots of the fems i cant wait to pop my regs
> 
> truly great work heath!!!


Where did you get them if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## feva (Mar 2, 2010)

yup those look awesome. i never even heard of that around here. so if ya fell like spreading the love send some seeds my way. lol my friends would die if i busted something like that out on them. great job man bet it tastes great.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 2, 2010)

there's various crosses available at potpimp.com but only crosses i believe not actual black rose seeds tho you might be lucky n get some as freebies when you order.


i should state i have no affiliation with potpimp and coulnt care less what anyone thinks including rollitup of their site.


----------



## ReelFiles (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks, but I am not really interested in cross breeds.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 2, 2010)

fair enough


----------



## Pipe Dream (Mar 2, 2010)

HG420 was the shit. I barely started going there when it went down for maintenance and never came back up. I have been hearing all about the black rose for years now i would love to pick up some beans too.


----------



## Skunko (Jun 7, 2010)

I know this is an old thread but I enjoyed reading it. I was just gifted six Black Rose seeds, finally got some ...lol. Rock on Heath!


----------



## Dillinger (Jun 7, 2010)

Congrats Skunko - Black Rose is on my wish list too. Let us know how the grow goes. Are you starting a journal?


----------



## skunkmeister (Jun 14, 2010)

Yes I would like to know as well. I can't wait til I can get some of these beans!!!


----------



## ColaFarmer (Jul 2, 2010)

At how many weeks into flowering do you pollinate?


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jul 7, 2010)

yea that is the most beautiful plant ive ever seen by far! just let me know when and where bro i'd love to get a hold of some of those seeds as well.. amazing job on the strain, something so beautiful no wonder its so highly sought after. looks so tasty lol must be insane!


----------



## jfa916 (Jul 7, 2010)

dam bro thats is a crazy ass train it looks so fucking bomb good job


----------



## SmokeMann (Jul 21, 2010)

Heath is the man!! A true legend in the game , His work is a artform and you can tell he loves what he does. 

Black Rose was the funest strain I have ever grown. Heath blessed me with F7's and I of course made some personal stash seeds. I do hook up friends on my personal forum.. I also made a alot of crosses using a BR male. I dusted my favorite cuts.. My favorite cross is The White x Black Rose.. I call these seeds WhiteRose.. Im growing them out now to test them.

Here is a pic from the BlackRose plants I grew out


----------



## supadoopa (Jul 23, 2010)

wow what an amazing strain i would love to get my hands on some beans.
their defiantly on my wish list.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Aug 3, 2010)

Heath Ma Man!! Beautiful Stuff +Rep.
I've been recently gifted with some Black Rose F7's.
Mind to impart a bit of info on2 me as to there Yield/Flower Time & what % you believe the plant to be as far as Inidica/Sativa goes? 
This Q might be way out in Left Field, but have you ever had the plants tested? For THC I mean, not ADHD!!


----------



## Skunko (Aug 13, 2010)

Dillinger said:


> Congrats Skunko - Black Rose is on my wish list too. Let us know how the grow goes. Are you starting a journal?



Just wanted to jump back in and say that I indeed got two of those gorgeous black phenos and one stunning purple balled male...go figure...the two females are nearly identical to each other in every way. they are just three weeks into flower now...I only got the three plants out of my six beans...but two girls and one boy...I plan to do a small seed run to keep these on hand ( I promise to respect your genetics Heath...these will be kept within my family..never sold..you have my word, those who do know me can vouch, i mean what i say...i'm so happy to have these) and will post a couple pictures once they're further into flower...but they're gorgeous my friends...and smell soooo amazing...just thought i'd jump back in and add that. Heath did an amazing job with these...because the plants are so uniform, i mean i only got three plants but all three are purple and VERY consistent. I plan on always having the black rose in my garden, and hopefully Heath has continued work with this amazing beauty of a plant. I've heard rumours of sister strains created by Heath that are every bit as colorful and potent...and one know if there's any truth to this? I'm not above begging...lol...i grow for personal medical use for myself and my wife and sister...please give us more purple madness Heath!...lol.


----------



## Indica Jones (Nov 9, 2010)

Has anyone grown out the C4 x Black Russian that Heath made?


----------



## nihilfidei (Jan 2, 2011)

is she a good medical strain? is there anyway i could get a seed or a cut to try out this beautiful lady?


----------



## KingDavid91 (Jan 12, 2011)

to be truthful, i would do just about anything to get my hands on some of those beautiful beans.... anything...


----------



## marley13 (Feb 13, 2011)

will there be any chance of getting any of these beans as heath been about for a while?


----------



## Saerimmner (Feb 13, 2011)

marley13 said:


> will there be any chance of getting any of these beans as heath been about for a while?


by the sound of things there wasnt enough seeds this time to start giving em out to everyone but a few growers have been given seeds to test grow for heath (anyone correct me if im wrong)


also heath, if you are looking for any more testers in the future or if you actually release the beans thru a seedbank id love to give it a shot


----------



## Lance Sawyer (Mar 13, 2011)

Heath where can i get a few of the f 6 seeds? Medical needs and this looks to be a great plant.....


----------



## 5000joints (Jun 2, 2011)

High Heath. Ive been a member of the Gardens Cure for a few years now. I was wondering around the internet stoned and getting ready for my next seed run and I googled something and seen the Black Rose for the first time. As a grower of the Purps, I got to say Im in love with this Black Rose strain and Ive never smoked it or even heard of it until today. Simply beautiful.I joined this site just to ask you this question. Which seed bank sells them? I seen Suger Black Rose seeds but they looked totally different. Im a breeder with over 100 strains. Mostly Hybrids. Ive worked magic with many strains and concocted super hybrids and made pure genotypes even bigger and better while keeping them pure.
These pics below are a few of them. 
1- Purps #9
3- Purps x Mass Super Skunk ( with can)
2- Purps x Violator Kush
4- Jamacain Lambs Bread x Purple Rhino 

I have breeders and seed dealers from all over the US and over seas sending me there beans to test run. Gotta Love it. But the Black Rose looks like a very special plant that I would love to work with. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Reeves (Sep 11, 2011)

Good golly I really need to get my hands on that black rose strain.

Has anyone got any extra beans?

just finished reading this whole thread and I'm absolutely sold on this strain.


----------



## Reeves (Sep 12, 2011)

Fuck I still can't get over how beautiful that strain is


----------



## finchyfinch (Oct 23, 2011)

I know this is a long shot as you have already have a hoard of other experienced growers literally willing to kiss-ass but within the next few months or after my exams i'm going to replicate your flooded vertical grow. At the moment i'm living in London and have access to all the materials and a good set of trustworthy and experienced friends who are more than willing to help me out with the work (and the reward ).

Uhhmm........basically........

What i'm trying to ask is, as with the devoted hoard above i would Love to receive a few of those treasured seeds and would obligingly pay for the Seed's/P&P but understand that that's not what your about so willingly ill cross Britan to collect them or Send you my address if you would post them.

Well that's too many "if's" so regardless keep up the magic 
your's kiss-ass'ingly
Finch =D


----------



## senna (Oct 24, 2011)

i just bought some of heath's v3 and got the black rose as a freebie


----------



## finchyfinch (Oct 25, 2011)

Link please?
Finch


----------



## gasmoney (Oct 28, 2011)

Heath my man, how can I get some of those beans?!!? Just name it brother!


----------



## gasmoney (Oct 28, 2011)

can you share where/how this happened?


----------



## senna (Nov 3, 2011)

highlifeseeds mate


----------



## senna (Nov 3, 2011)

they say out of stock but drop them a email


----------



## ejbarraza (Jan 5, 2012)

How can i get these genetics??? Please someone link me to this strain.


----------



## 36Chamberz (Apr 19, 2012)

Hallelujah this is the thread I've been waiting to see! I was lucky enough to pick up some of the Black Rose f8s, White Rose and Happy Rose from Smokemann but then I lost touch with him. I hope we re-connect here. I was soooo glad when I finally let myself believe that these Black Rose lines weren't just hacked strains but true bomb one of a kind type shit. Thank you Smokemann and thank you Heath, for blessing me with this amazing gift.

On a slightly different track; I've read about how you got huge yields using DWC with the Black Rose, would you recommend going that route with 5gal buckets or some other technique?


----------



## balfouri (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi all!
Heath, kiss-ass, no words needed...
Can someone please PM me with link where I could get hands on V3 and BlackRose? Shop or maybe someone who have them...
Thanks in advance!
BR


----------



## chadkush (Dec 5, 2013)

robinson hasnt posted in years what happened ? did he ever put seeds out ? id like to buy some black rose seeds. shiva skunk black russian cross you know its gotta be some good herb. i hope he puts some seeds up for sale thoe


----------

